# Is there any good summary of the actual cost to date of the bailout?



## Brendan Burgess (3 Feb 2011)

I have been trying to find a good summary or FAQ on the bailout without success. I have used the figure of €30 billion for the cost to date of Anglo and Irish nationwide as this is the amount of Promissory Notes issued. 



Something along the following lines 

*Money actually lost: 

*Anglo: €25 billion 
Irish Nationwide: €5 billion 

Source: 

Potential additional loss: 

*Recapitalization 
*

||Total |AIB|Bank of Ireland|EBS
April 2010 |purchase of preference shares|a|b|c|1
Dec 2010| AIB ord shares|f|f||
Feb 2011|Bank of Ireland|g||g||


----------

